# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Zytiga: häufige Nebenwirkungen Herzversagen, Sepsis?

## wolfgang61

Hallo,

seit zwei Monaten bekomme ich Zytiga. Seit kurzer Zeit macht das Herz Extraschläge. Laut Internist liegt es noch im Toleranzbereich. Aber im Beipackzettel findet man auch unter häufigen Nebenwirkungen (1 von 10) Herzversagen. 

Wer hat Erfahrung mit Zytiga oder entsprechende Informationsquellen.

Im Beipackzettel steht auch unter häufig "Sepsis (eine schwere Infektion)". Ich werde mir nächste Woche die Goldmarker für eine Bestrahlung setzen lassen. Wie gefährlich ist dann so ein Eingiff wegen möglicher Infektion?

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Epon59

> Wie gefährlich ist dann so ein Eingiff wegen möglicher Infektion?


Normalerweise gar nicht. Mir wurde dabei für drei Tage ein Antibiotikum verabreicht, lief völlig problemlos. Von den anderen Patienten zur gleichen Zeit habe ich ebenfalls keine Klagen gehört.

----------


## Urologe

Wichtig ist, unter Zytiga, die Elektrolyte und hier besonders das KALIUM regelmäßig zu kontrollieren!!!
Eine Hyperkaliämie ist eine typische Wirkung des Zytiga und kann direkt die Reizleitung des Herzens beeinflussen!
DRINGENDER Handlungsbedarf!

----------


## Harald_1933

*Die Hyperkaliämie ist ein Notfall und sollte schnell und effektiv therapiert werden.
*
Guten Morgen fs,

Ihre Hinweise haben mich hellhörig gemacht und mich -* hier* - lesen lassen. Gewisse Symptome konnte ich gelegentlich auch bei mir feststellen. 

Aber tatsächlich beschäftigt mich auch die mögliche Hypercalcämie, vor der bei der Einnahme von Vigantoletten, also Vitamin D3 gewarnt wird. *Hier* bekommt man dazu etliche
Hinweise. Ich schlucke täglich eine Vigantolette 1000 I.E.

Der mich zuletzt betreuende Kardiologe empfahl mir, täglich 100 mg ASS wegen bestehender Ablagerungen in den Blutbahnen einzunehmen. 

Wie oft würden Sie denn die Kalium- bzw. Kalziumwerte überprüfen lassen?

*"Wir sind nicht nur verantwortlich für das, was wir tun, sondern auch für das, was wir nicht tun"*
(Moliere)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Urologe

Unter Zytiga anfangs zweiwöchentlich, später bei Stabilisierung vierwöchentlich.
1000 IE Vitamin D sind unproblematisch - aber auch hier sollte 1-2x jährlich der Vitamin D Spiegel im Blut kontrolliert
und die Dosis ggf. angepasst werden - Ziel hochnormale Werte für PCA-Patienten

----------


## Harald_1933

Vielen Dank fs für Ihren Ratschlag.

*"Lebenskünstler leben von der Zeit, die andere nicht haben"*
(Michael Douglas)

Gruß Harald

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Wolfgang61,

ich habe den Beipackzettel von Zytiga leider nicht genau gelesen. Nun muß ich die Nebenwirkung  "Sepsis" bestätigen. Ich wurde heute nach 10 Tagen aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen.
Diagnose: Urosepsis.

MalteR

----------


## wolfgang61

Hallo MalteR

bei mir ist leider schnell, nach nur 4 Monaten eine Resistenz aufgetreten, der PSA-Wert siteg wieder an.
Ansonsten habe ich Zytiga eigentlich für den Zeitraum gut vertragen.

Was ist denn jetzt bei Dir geplant; absetzen oder Antibiotikum?

Ich wurde dann umgstellt auf Xtandi, bin aber mittlerweile auch schon Resistent. 

Ein Wirbel  (LWS 5) ist auch schon eingebrochen, zwei Operationen zur Stabilisierung und Erweiterug des Wirbelkanals sind gerade erfolgt.

Jetzt ist kurzfristig Xfigo geplant.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## MalteR

> Hallo MalteR
> 
> ..........
> Was ist denn jetzt bei Dir geplant; absetzen oder Antibiotikum?
> 
> Jetzt ist kurzfristig Xfigo geplant.
> 
> Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Hallo Wolfgang,

Zytiga werde ich so lange weiternehmen, wie es wirkt.

Allerdings werde ich mich jetzt zusätzlich um eine Dendritische Zelltherapie bei 
Herrn Dr. Nesselhut bemühen, sofern meine Krankenkasse das bezahlt.

Zu Xofigo: vielleicht kann Dir Hans-J. weiterhelfen.

Alles Gute für Dich!

MalteR

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Wolfgang




> Ein Wirbel  (LWS 5) ist auch schon eingebrochen, zwei Operationen zur  Stabilisierung und Erweiterug des Wirbelkanals sind gerade erfolgt.
> 
> Jetzt ist kurzfristig Xofigo geplant.


Keine schöne Situation, ab jetzt würde ich höchsten Wert auf die Knochengesundheit legen.

- Knochenmineralien d. s. WENIG Kalzium, Vitamin D3 + K2 + Magnesium. Die Kombi resorbiert das Kalzium und lagert es ein.
- bei weiterer Metastasierung anstatt palliative ADT's die RFA = Radiofrequenzablation fokal präferieren mit gleichzeitiger Knochenzementverfüllung zum Stabilisieren.

Zu Xofigo = Alphastrahler auf Basis der Kalziumtrojaners kann ich dir nur zuraten, ob alle 6 Zyklen würde ich von der Ansprache abhängig machen.

Merke:
Jede ADT führt zum Substanzverlust von wichtigen Knochenmineralien. Knochenmineralienverlust begünstigt das Eindringen von Tumorzellen. 
Ob die Bi's und Rankl darauf eine Antwort sind, wird zunehmend immer mehr kontrovers diskutiert.
Jahrelange Einnahme kann zur Knochenversprödung führen, weil die Nährstoffe durch Knochenversiegelung nicht mehr oder unzureichend zur Erneuerung führen.

Ich wünsche dir Glück. Mein Rat ist der eines Mitbetroffenen.

Hans-J.

----------


## Blacksheep

> Wichtig ist, unter Zytiga, die Elektrolyte und hier besonders das KALIUM regelmäßig zu kontrollieren!!!
> Eine Hyperkaliämie ist eine typische Wirkung des Zytiga und kann direkt die Reizleitung des Herzens beeinflussen!
> DRINGENDER Handlungsbedarf!


Ist das hier ein Schreibfehler, ich lese im Zusammenhang mit ZYTIGA immer nur etwas von einer *Hypokaliämie*  als Nebenwirkung.
Mein Vater bekommt seit Februar ZYTIGA, aber jetzt ist in den letzten Wochen sein Allgemeinzustand schlechter geworden, sodass ich nach Nebenwirkungen von ZYTIGA recherchiert habe.

----------


## Optimist1954

Ein Schreibfehler, da als typische Wirkung bezeichnet.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass gelegentlich auch bei den Meldungen  in  Zeitschriften zu Studienergebnissen zum Thema Zytiga bei der Erwähnung von Kalium  Hypo und Hyper verwechselt werden.

  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hypokaliämie i*st eine häufige Nebenwirkung bei der Zytigaanwendung.
  Aber auch *Hyperkaliämie* kann in seltenen Fällen bei Zytiga-Patienten beobachtet werden.

  z.B.:
_https://www.ehealthme.com/ds/zytiga/hyperkalemia/_

_Hyperkalemia is found among people who take Zytiga, especially for people who are male, 60+ old, have been taking the drug for 1 - 6 months.
_
_ 25,664 people reported to have side effects when taking Zytiga.  Among them, 91 people (0.35%) have Hyperkalemia_.
  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

0,35%  Hyperkaliämie bei *allen* Zytiga-Patienten dieser Studie ist ein niedriger Wert, der aber bei der hauptsächlich betroffenen Gruppe, den über 60-jähr. Männern im ersten Halbjahr der Anwendung, höher liegen dürfte.


  Franz

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Franz,




> 0,35% Hyperkaliämie bei *allen Zytiga-Patienten dieser Studie ist ein niedriger Wert, der aber bei der hauptsächlich betroffenen Gruppe, den über 60-jähr. Männern im ersten Halbjahr der Anwendung, höher liegen dürfte.
> *


ich bin jetzt seit 3.02.2020 mit Zytiga unterwegs, keine Nebenwirkung.
die Knochendichte habe ich auch machen lassen , ist im Normbereich.
meine nächste Kontrolluntersuchung PSA und Testosteron habe ich morgen.
werde  Vitamin B9 - B12 - D - und Kalium mitmachen lassen.
sollte zusätzlich noch was abgeklärt werden ?
der Verlauf meiner PK Karriere kann im Profil nachgelesen werden.
lg
Adam

----------


## Optimist1954

Hallo Adam, 
einen genaueren Hinweis auf einen möglichen B12-Mangel kann eine Messung des aktiven B12 (Holotranscobalmin) statt oder zusammen mit dem Gesamt-Vitamin B12 geben.  

  Alles Gute
Franz

----------

